# How to Make firefox start faster



## Platnap (Aug 7, 2005)

My biggest gripe with Firefox on my windows XP system is that is takes so much time to load up the program. Is there a place in Firefox you can tweak so it will load faster. The advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Try this http://www.totalidea.com/freestuff4.htm
Barry


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Platnap said:


> My biggest gripe with Firefox on my windows XP system is that is takes so much time to load up the program. Is there a place in Firefox you can tweak so it will load faster. The advice would be really appreciated.


I think this is what you are talking about. Firefox preloader.


----------



## Platnap (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks. I choose the preloader. It is amazing! If you have Firefox, then this is a must have application for it.


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Platnap, can you expand on what you find "amazing" about the preloader? I am not sure I understand exactly what it does and if it would be of benefit to me. Does it in any way influence the speed in which you can scan the net? Or does it just load the program faster so that you can begin scanning sooner, but at the same apparent speed? Your comments would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Red Boy


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I just got the preloader and it does 'load the program faster so that you can begin scanning sooner'. The description is 'Loads some parts of Firefox into memory before it is used to improve startup speed'. You also can have it run when you boot-up, so it's ready to go.

The other software mentioned by vreyens is FireTune, which will increase the 'speed in which you can scan the net'. I used it, but it didn't improve on the tweak that I've seen at many sites. Here are a couple different versions of the same tweak.

To access the advanced settings in Firefox type "about:config" (without quotes) in the Firefox address bar and press Enter. Then adjust the following settings by double-clicking on each one and entering the new value:

network.http.max-connections: 48 
network.http.max-connections-per-server: 16 
network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy: 16 
network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server: 8 
network.http.pipelining: true
network.http.pipelining.maxrequests: 20 
network.http.proxy.pipelining: true

nglayout.initialpaint.delay: 0

Note: you will have to create this last entry by right-clicking on the config screen, selecting New>Integer and entering the name "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" then assigning a value of 0.

========================================================

Fast Computer Fast Connection
user_pref("content.interrupt.parsing", true);
user_pref("content.max.tokenizing.time", 2250000);
user_pref("content.notify.interval", 750000);
user_pref("content.notify.ontimer", true);
user_pref("content.switch.threshold", 750000);
user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", 0);
user_pref("network.http.max-connections", 48);
user_pref("network.http.max-connections-per-server", 16);
user_pref("network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy", 16);
user_pref("network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server", 8);
user_pref("browser.cache.memory.capacity", 65536);

A couple settings of note - Firefox is allocated 4096 KB of memory by default and in this configuration we give it roughly 65MB as denoted by the last line. This can be changed according to what is used.

========================================================

network.dns.disableIPv6 -> Toggle to "true"
network.http.max-connections -> Change to 128
network.http.max-connections-per-server -> Change to 48
network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy -> Change to 24
network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server -> Change to 12
network.http.pipelining -> Toggle to "true"
network.http.proxy.pipelining -> Toggle to "true"
network.http.pipelining.maxrequests -> Change to 30


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks Stanley. Certainly appreciate your detailed explanation. 

Red Boy


----------

